# twin star.. chihiro doctor questions



## aesthetics808 (Dec 29, 2002)

the water needs to be below 500ppm tds or it doesn't function. change your water or put it in a container of clean water and try it again.


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

5 sec is about right. You need enough flow for it to cover


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wlevine09 (Apr 7, 2014)

In my experience it also starts out a bit slow then picks up. Mine runs for a few seconds every 5-15 minutes or so. Sometimes it has a ton of bubbles sometimes not as many


----------



## Charrr89 (May 15, 2013)

Thanks  I gave up on it a while ago. Might get another in the future 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

